

Ask HN: Good backup sites? - cookiecaper

I know that Dropbox is a favorite, but I don't want necessarily want versioning and I want to be able to just use rsync. I don't want to use a proprietary or different client at least for upload of the content. I also need at least 250Gs of space, which apparently is not available on Dropbox.<p>I've lacked into Rackspace's Cloud Files and I like their elastic space, but it looks like I can't use rsync or normal tools to interact with it, and that it also may force versioning.<p>No VPSes really offer enough disk space, and it'd be kind of expensive to buy redundant VPSes; part of the reason I want to use something like Dropbox but just want a simple rsync is because Dropbox et al are then responsible to make sure that the backup devices don't die, or to restore the backups from backup in case they do die.<p>I've tried to check in at #dropbox but found it dead every time.<p>Anyone have any ideas here? All help appreciated.
======
DupDetector
Not quite exactly what you've asked for, but this is good:

<http://www.tarsnap.com/>

~~~
cookiecaper
Thanks for the reminder on that, I'd forgotten about it although I was pretty
impressed when I first found it way back when. That might work though it'd
still be ideal to be able to use rsync et al to interface.

------
vraa
rsync.net

